# Working in GASCO



## subinkmani

I have got a job opportunity to work in GASCO as grade 9 field operator. My qualification is Degree in Chemical Engineering with 6 years experience in Refinery in India and my current package is 8L/year and remuneration expected is 12000AED/month.
Is it better to go for this opportunity or wait for better?
Is there any increments/bonuses and promotions in GASCO?
How is the work load/family life balance?

Please reply.


----------



## subinkmani

Please reply for this post


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi

I can't answer your post as I know nothing about GASCO. I am sure there are threads on GASCO on this forum though so best advice I can give you is to do a search on the forum and see what others have asked and answered.

GG


----------



## subinkmani

Can somebody working for Gasco advise me on annual bonus and increment?


----------



## irfanmd6554

subinkmani said:


> I have got a job opportunity to work in GASCO as grade 9 field operator. My qualification is Degree in Chemical Engineering with 6 years experience in Refinery in India and my current package is 8L/year and remuneration expected is 12000AED/month.
> Is it better to go for this opportunity or wait for better?
> Is there any increments/bonuses and promotions in GASCO?
> How is the work load/family life balance?
> 
> Please reply.


Dude ,its a Government Company and that 2 you are a Direct hire. If you you are hardworking,reliable an Punctual person then you wont face any difficulty any where.

Its really good Company and good offer ,its a ADNOC affiliate Company and I am working other Affiliate Company. So enjoy your trip,work Environment and every thing.


----------



## che_engg

subinkmani said:


> I have got a job opportunity to work in GASCO as grade 9 field operator. My qualification is Degree in Chemical Engineering with 6 years experience in Refinery in India and my current package is 8L/year and remuneration expected is 12000AED/month.
> Is it better to go for this opportunity or wait for better?
> Is there any increments/bonuses and promotions in GASCO?
> How is the work load/family life balance?
> 
> Please reply.


I am not sure why someone with Chemical Engineering refining experience would want to be a field operator? I sent you a PM, please check it


----------



## che_engg

Can you provide F2F interview details with GASCO? Did they pay your return ticket upfront (or) you bought it and they reimbursed it? Was the interview a panel interview or one -on-one interview?


----------



## subinkmani

che_engg said:


> I am not sure why someone with Chemical Engineering refining experience would want to be a field operator? I sent you a PM, please check it


Doesn't get the PM.....


----------



## imac

che_engg said:


> Can you provide F2F interview details with GASCO? Did they pay your return ticket upfront (or) you bought it and they reimbursed it? Was the interview a panel interview or one -on-one interview?


they provide the ticket, standard for all ADNOC subsidiaries... class of travel depends on grade of the position... interview processes are different though, and again depends on position and grade, but generally its two or three people interviewing, either together or one after another...


----------



## che_engg

imac said:


> they provide the ticket, standard for all ADNOC subsidiaries... class of travel depends on grade of the position... interview processes are different though, and again depends on position and grade, but generally its two or three people interviewing, either together or one after another...


Thank you for the information. I am interviewing for senior role.


----------



## honey_1747

Find answers to your questions,

Is it better to go for this opportunity or wait for better?

This entirely upto your preferences. Salary and other incentives are linked with the Job Grade. If you are selected for field operator then you can not have the grade of engeer's role even you have done engineering. So wait if you want to work as engineer while you pursue engineering degree.

Is there any increments/bonuses and promotions in GASCO?

Yes there are but you may have to wait for few years. Not every year I guess.

How is the work load/family life balance?

You can easily have a balanced life, not like private or consulting companies where you have to work extra hours.


----------



## subinkmani

honey_1747 said:


> Find answers to your questions,
> 
> Is it better to go for this opportunity or wait for better?
> 
> This entirely upto your preferences. Salary and other incentives are linked with the Job Grade. If you are selected for field operator then you can not have the grade of engeer's role even you have done engineering. So wait if you want to work as engineer while you pursue engineering degree.
> 
> Is there any increments/bonuses and promotions in GASCO?
> 
> Yes there are but you may have to wait for few years. Not every year I guess.
> 
> How is the work load/family life balance?
> 
> You can easily have a balanced life, not like private or consulting companies where you have to work extra hours.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## che_engg

imac said:


> they provide the ticket, standard for all ADNOC subsidiaries... class of travel depends on grade of the position... interview processes are different though, and again depends on position and grade, but generally its two or three people interviewing, either together or one after another...


Hello IMAC: Do you know at what grade the travel class changes? Would definitely luv to get some sleep on ridiculously long flight.


----------

